# full scan stop in kaspersky2009



## florin139 (Jul 12, 2008)

Everytime i try to run a full scan on my secondary D partition kaspersky stops at 2% and then freezes my computer,no matter the file and with recommended settings.If i run a full scan on my primary partition C it goes well.Can you figure it out why it happends ? .Thank you !


----------

